# Curled tail and bubble stomach. Any guesses?



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I pulled two eggs a couple weeks ago and brought them to me work for the stable temps. Here is a shot of them about a day after I brought them in.









After taking that photo I replaced the methylene blue water with diH2O + RO-Right. So something (methylene blue, conditioned water, freezing temps they were exposed to on the way to work?) cause severe developmental defects. Instead of the tail curling tp the side, it curled up, and the skin over the egg sack never tightened against the body. Now they each have a tail which curls up, huge empty space in their belly, and complete paralysis. Any ideas what would cause this? I'm not worried about fixing it, because these guys are an evolutionary dead end (even though their hearts are still beating) and so long as the eggs don't mold over they seem to develop fine in the terrarium. Just curious if anyone else has seen this.

This happened to both embryos.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, keep us posted on the development


----------

